# Medieval "Travel Lodge"



## Rosemary (Oct 10, 2010)

Time Team Help to Uncover Medieval "Travel Lodge"

A medieval ‘travel lodge' once stood alongside the Garrison Church in Old Portsmouth until it was closed by Henry VIII and turned into a weapons store. 

Dr Dominic Fontana, of the University of Portsmouth's Department of Geography, uncovered the history of the land next to the ruined church while helping the programme makers of Time Team on Channel 4. 

 "It was called Domus Dei, which means God's house, and was founded in 1212 as a place where pilgrims entering and leaving the country could find accommodation and food. It was essentially a medieval ‘travel lodge'.
Their programme, Governor's Green, will air on Sunday, October 24 at 5.25pm.   

News: Welcome to Portsmouth! (Portsmouth)


----------

